# Nighttime Bobcat hunting?



## BULLETBOB (Feb 16, 2000)

Hi, I am trying to get up north yet this season, to try my hand at coyote and maybe some bobcat hunting. I have never hunted bobcat before, but have always wanted to. A friend of mine called the DNR to make sure of the rules to avoid any possible trouble and to be completely legal while hunting. One question we had was if we could hunt at night like we do for coyote and fox? We were told that the 2002 hunting guide does not say that you can or can't hunt at night, after being passed around to 3 different people we were told that it's up to the DNR Officers, on how he understands or interprets the law? Could C/O Boehr please help me and shed some light on this? Is it legal or not? Any other information or rules I need to be aware, please advise, I dont want to break the law. The 2002 hunting guide doesn't cover this topic very well. Any help would be very appreciated



Thank you very much BulletBob.....


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You can not hunt Bobcat at night. The only animals you can hunt at night are raccoon, opossum, fox, coyote.

Can't use a rifle at night except a .22. Small game or fur harvester license for coyote, must have fur harvester for fox and bobcat.


----------

